# 2TB HDD : Internal or External



## bajaj151 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Purpose* : Backup
*Budget*  : 8K

1) Which one is more reliable, Internal or External ?

2) Should I go with 2*1TB or 2TB ?

3) Seagate or WD ?

4) In Mind : Buy Western Digital My Book Essential 2 TB USB 3.0 Desktop External Hard Drive WDBACW0020HBK at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


*I can wait for 1-2 months if there gonna be price drop....*


----------



## SunE (Apr 21, 2012)

Single 2TB is cheaper than 2x1TB. Also obviously internal will be cheaper than external so if you don't need portability go for internal drive. About price cuts no one has any idea because last November people said that prices would drop in Q1 2012 but we're 1 month into Q2 now and the prices only seem to have increased. So now your decision. If buying internal I'd recommend Seagate Barracuda.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 21, 2012)

prices will be like this throughout the year


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 21, 2012)

@op,
 you won't see any price drop till the end of this year.so buy it.and i will suggest to go for external one if you already have a internal HDD.


----------



## bajaj151 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Currently I have :*

Internal 500GB Seagate
External 1TB WD My Book Essential 3.0


*Current prices are :*

Internal Seagate 2*1TB = 2*5805 = 11610 
Internal Seagate 2TB = 8073
External 2TB WD My Book Essential USB 3.0 = 7405

1) Should I go with 2TB considering the price ?
2) Are 1TB drives less prone to hardware failure than a 2TB or is it about the same?


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 21, 2012)

i would advice you to buy 500gb internal or 1tb external ,due to problems of reliability and warranty or stick
with your items now and buy later when prices fall


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 21, 2012)

@bajaj151,
 buy 2TB WD external.if i am right it has 3 years warranty so don't worry and buy it.the prices won't fall untill the end of this year and it is looks like it will never go to that price for which they were available before the flood.so waiting is just waste.


----------



## mrintech (Apr 21, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> @bajaj151,
> buy 2TB WD external.if i am right it has 3 years warranty so don't worry and buy it.the prices won't fall untill the end of this year and it is looks like it will never go to that price for which they were available before the flood.so waiting is just waste.



+1

Go with 2 TB WD HDD


----------



## sanjay6502 (Apr 22, 2012)

Before finalizing for this model of 2TB WD external drive, see this FEEDBACK.

It appears to be a garbage product of WD.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 22, 2012)

I checked at flipkart and i have not found seagate freeagent goflex with usb 3 but WD comes with usb3. wd prices are a little high like Rs.300 than seagate. so what is the verdict? WD or Seagate? (only for external drives please)

and 3.5inch or 2.5inch? which is more reliable for regular use


----------



## sujeet2555 (May 8, 2012)

hello
i already own this External 2TB WD My Book Essential USB 3.0 but it don't cost me Rs 7405.i bought it from letsbuy at rs 4800 but it now says Rs 8000.what is  happening here ? is the site quoting wrong ?
i encountered the same at flipkart i ordered a webcam that quoted at price 500 but after somedays i got call that it has price of rs5000.funny.
the product is good and i don't have any problem till now and i don't use WD Smartware.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 14, 2012)

as far as HDDs are concerned, they have become costlier due to floods in thailand. so the price that you see are correct. i also saw 2tb hdd priced below INR5k but didn't buy and now i have bought it at INR7.5k


----------



## funskar (May 14, 2012)

Get this one at 6.9k - 2 TB Seagate EXPANSION 3.5 inch 2tb external hdd with usb2.0 + usb 3.0 sealed | eBay

Apply this coupon code - XY9RREGIYG


----------



## dingdong (May 15, 2012)

get the internal ones.they are better except for portability.Moreover external drives still costs a lot.


----------



## bajaj151 (May 16, 2012)

Is Seagate Goflex comes with USB 3.0 cable ?


----------



## d6bmg (May 16, 2012)

^ Yes, all models do come with USB3.0


----------



## bajaj151 (May 17, 2012)

Is 2TB Go flex USB 3.0 at 6700 and 3TB at 8500 rightly priced ??


----------



## bajaj151 (May 24, 2012)

How many different models available in Seagate Goflex ?


----------



## mitraark (May 24, 2012)

bajaj151 said:


> Is 2TB Go flex USB 3.0 at 6700 and 3TB at 8500 rightly priced ??



Well the price is still much higher compared to last year , but they are falling steadily. I hope to get a 2TB for 6k by July.



bajaj151 said:


> How many different models available in Seagate Goflex ?



No idea really  The deisgn is not of much concern to most people , you have to look for the attachments [ USB 3.0 Flex connector ] and cable length maybe.


----------



## bajaj151 (May 24, 2012)

Ya, during search, some site mentioned connector n others 3.0 cable...


----------



## bajaj151 (May 31, 2012)

Seagate Goflex 2TB 3.0 *5900rpm* vs WD My Book Essential 2TB 3.0 *7200rpm*


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 14, 2012)

sujeet2555 said:


> hello
> i already own this External 2TB WD My Book Essential USB 3.0 but it don't cost me Rs 7405.i bought it from letsbuy at rs 4800 but it now says Rs 8000.what is  happening here ? is the site quoting wrong ?
> i encountered the same at flipkart i ordered a webcam that quoted at price 500 but after somedays i got call that it has price of rs5000.funny.
> the product is good and i don't have any problem till now and i don't use WD Smartware.





When did you buy the WD My book??


----------



## suyash_123 (Jun 27, 2012)

bajaj151 said:


> *Currently I have :*
> Internal 500GB Seagate
> External 1TB WD My Book Essential 3.0
> *Current prices are :*
> ...



hi all,

as Per "bajaj151" last post i see he has good Portable HDD space...

i was also having same questions About 1 Tb or 2 TB, internal or external, or seagate or WD


It depends on your needs....
1. I heard a Lot of issues from my friends having issues with 2TB as slow responding, some times turn off automatically , holds in Wait for lots of time while transfering  data..

I goggled it and found some good reasoning... 
Portable Hdd (with USb Powering) are underperformed due to USb Power is less (USB 2.0 :- 500mA,5V,2.5 watts)

HDD has Platters / disk and rotor circuit it needs a Good and perfect power supply to input (continuous one) 

USB powered HDD has same cable for Data and Power...

Some usb are also not giving perfect 500 mA current continuously thus Hdd autoshut down in middle of operation.
Also craches happens... and data corrupts ... 

More number of Gb more Circuitry and requires more powers.....

Also reason is external HDD (usb) are only having 2 platters to reduce it size and make it as compact as possible .. thus the circuitry is more complex and  and thus failure chances are more ...

(as Hdd haves moving parts :disk which will reserves it space even you reduced the surrounding circuity to a tiny chip...., it will tend to make things complicate) 

Thus HDD companies are focusing more on SSD as it has no disk no rotor and nothing............ just semiconductor.....

So from above i concluded that if i where you i would have think of  External powered which will give enough power to drive my Hdd to work and reliable then USB for Higher TB

If you want Portability : then go for USB One (1TB)

if you already have portable Hdd and No need of portability just want get more space : Then external powered External HDD...


(Note : external power external Hdd  are also portable just need to carry adapter like u carry for Laptop)

If any suggestion Please reply... i will welcomed to hear if i am wrong any where !!!


i m waiting Or External powered Western digital HDD 2TB till it comes 6.-6.5 k approx till diwali....
till then i will have to adjust ....


----------



## mitraark (Jun 27, 2012)

I seriously doubt when the prices of HDD are going to fall ... infact with the fluctuating foreign exchange rate the prices actually has risen a bit in the las few weeks.

Got quoted a price of Rs 6500 for internal Seagate 2TB 5900RPM . Will buy it in 2nd week of July.

But i'd recommended everyone to buy external [ with adapter ] 2 TB , ~ Rs 7100  if they can bargain .


----------



## suyash_123 (Jun 27, 2012)

i say your Point is Completely Valid....
since past 2 months HDD prices rised from 500-700 rs 

i called my Local vendor here 

I got info as follows

1 TB WD :  6400/- RS (External Powered)
2 TB WD  : 6900/- RS (External Powered)


1 Tb internal Seagate : 5100/- RS 
2 Tb internal Seagate : 6400 /- RS 

1 Tb internal WD: out of Stock : 5500/- RS 
2 Tb internal WD : Out of stock : 6500/- RS 


Will think to buy soon ....

he also told me there is New stock of 3 Tb HDD .. just check out with my store...

will have look on it this saturday....


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 27, 2012)

Practice caution especially buying online. Many retailers did point out that the market is flooded with external drives without the distributor's sticker ever since the Hard drive+ dollar rate issue started. You have to make sure you get a proper bill AND there is a distributor sticker on the box. If both are not there, then don't buy it or else don't be surprised if WD or Seagate are not able to RMA your drive within the promised time. Fortune marketing is Seagate's distribution to my knowledge and one of the distris for WD external drives is Reddington.


----------

